# 2013 ukbff finals check this his quads out



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Got this pic of t muscle check out no 21 qauds only a junior j


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Strong breasts on No 30


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Is it angle of shot? Looks weird lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WTF..


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

bail said:


> Got this pic of t muscle check out no 21 qauds only a junior j


Probs a stupid question but are they natural ?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

jakeakita said:


> Probs a stupid question but are they natural ?


All I'm saying is its not a natty show bud it's ukbff finals, actaully looks like someone has slapped muscle onto his quads, very impressive line up I would say


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

IMO #28 has the better upper body and #30 has the better legs.

#21 has big quads but they look strange and no calves.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

His legs look the same shape as Big Rammy's where it looks as though a chunk of muscle has been slapped on to produce a mammoth outer sweep.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there any live steaming of the finals?


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

nice quads just a shame he has small calfs.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Juniors!!?


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

number 21 =future tom platz imo


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Is something odd going on with no30's abs - random lumps?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bloody immense for juniors!


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

His quads were huge, stood out from all the others and I was sat prety close.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn those legs are scary


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@Chelsea, what do you think of people with quads?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Is it angle of shot? Looks weird lol


Completely dominant and out of proportion


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bit off topic but anyone no why I cant view pics on my app?

A feel left out lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

resten said:


> @Chelsea, what do you think of people with quads?


Cnuts mate! Quads aren't needed for bb'ing, they're a myth.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> Got this pic of t muscle check out no 21 qauds only a junior j


They are some fckin crazy quads but massively out of proportion, surely the guy had a coach for the prep or even longer and ha should have told him to back off of legs because bodybuilding isn't just size its symmetry and proportions too.

edit - does anyone have a list or link of who won each class as there were quite a few people from my gym competing?


----------



## Levifoster (Jun 17, 2013)

i was watching the show this weekend and his quads were crazy i think he may of came 6th.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome quads. They remind me of the ones belonging to that German Olympic 100m cyclist...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

his upper half is nothing compared to those quads, looks pretty crap to me

(says a man with no legs)


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Mental!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

my mate @JamieGray came 4th in the short class of mens physique


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

isit just me thinking hes maybe used synthol hence why his legs are so freakishly big


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

MrM said:


> Is something odd going on with no30's abs - random lumps?


From Sub-Q injections maybe?

Can't think of anything else they could be


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Look at the angle of his feet and knees compared to the others. Granted, they are huge, but some of this is an illusion due to the way he is posing.

Massive guys and conditionioning though for all four Juniors. Hats off to them all... :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> They are some fckin crazy quads but massively out of proportion, surely the guy had a coach for the prep or even longer and ha should have told him to back off of legs because bodybuilding isn't just size its symmetry and proportions too.
> 
> edit - does anyone have a list or link of who won each class as there were quite a few people from my gym competing?


Theirs no need for jeoulsy mate lol but yeaah they do look well outta proportion man, almost like someone else's quads stuck Onto him who from physic competed??, I know James outta pinks gotta 3rd I. Superheavies I think


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> Theirs no need for jeoulsy mate lol but yeaah they do look well outta proportion man, almost like someone else's quads stuck Onto him who from physic competed??, I know James outta pinks gotta 3rd I. Superheavies I think


Haha :lol:

Will have to see if there are pics yet, a guy called Craig at my gym was competing and looked awesome think he might have been U90kg last name might have been Colton or something similar.

Yea those quads were crazy, will take him years to bring him upper body to anything like that sort of level!

Was James pleased with that?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Totally out of proportion, erm...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Haha :lol:
> 
> Will have to see if there are pics yet, a guy called Craig at my gym was competing and looked awesome think he might have been U90kg last name might have been Colton or something similar.
> 
> ...


He should be mate he's got some of the best genetics I've seen only a matter of time before he makes it big


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

That looks so strange ! looks like its been photoshoped!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> He should be mate he's got some of the best genetics I've seen only a matter of time before he makes it big


Really mate? Coz the upper body doesn't look anything special to me at all.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Really mate? Coz the upper body doesn't look anything special to me at all.


Who James or dude in the pic???


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> Who James or dude in the pic???


Dude in the pic. James is fcking huge!! Defo has awesome genetics.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Dude in the pic. James is fcking huge!! Defo has awesome genetics.


Haha was bit confused yeah upper body nothing special yeah James just don't stop growing man lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Thing is when you've worked hard to get quads like that you need to be working even harder to bring your calf muscle. It like the young lads that work on their top half but don't do leg. Not a good look.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Young lads name with the quads is Harry Harris, trains at Primative Gym, really nice lad with lots of potential, his upper body is good - better than that photo suggests, but you can't knock a young lad for having huge quads. Thats the hard work done that most people over look at his age...(and older), so fair play to him. Plenty of time to bring the top half up!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Harry Harris.......you pulling my chain?? Lol


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

paul xe said:


> Harry Harris.......you pulling my chain?? Lol


No chain pulling required lol



From a Kevin Horton shoot at Panthers Gym this week, kid has potential, only 19 I believe!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Potential and then some.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

whats the minimum and maximum age requirement in the juniors class?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kaiz said:


> whats the minimum and maximum age requirement in the juniors class?


Juniors upto/incl. 23 years

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/pdfs/Federation_Rules.pdf


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

His quads were insane!!!!!!!!! We couldn't believe it when he walked out they were like a pros


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Agree 100%, great potential. Always seems to be the quad heavy guys that do well. Good luck to him!


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

He would benefit from hitting the pose with a bend in his knees like the others(and most others do).


----------

